# Rally FREE to subscribers



## nukeadmin

lol now i have your attention

I have been considering this for a while now, Either a free or subsidised rally for subscribers (Non subscribers would still be able to attend but would need to pay full price)


Jacquie (LadyJ) has given me a few venues which i have contacted, although they seem fairly expensive.

Anyone got ideas for a rally venue that could hold 50-75 vans central in the country to get best attendance ?


Depending on the costs I will either fund the venue or subsidise it 
If its cheap enough may even stretch to wine / beer / nibbles


----------



## vicdicdoc

I'm all for it [as long as its MID country] . . we get bored driving the same old roads over to the east of the UK :wink:


----------



## spykal

Hi Nuke

Great idea....what time of the year do you envisage holding the rally...it will make a difference to the choice of venue ....re: field or hardstanding.

mike


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Great idea Dave, middle of the country is fine for access to most people, I am not up on motorhome venues being relatively new to this hobby.

But we would love to attend assuming the dates are OK and we would be looking at next year now because of Chris's holiday at the hospital, unless it is late in December for a Christmas social.

Keep us posted.


----------



## nukeadmin

i was thinking of maybe end of September or end of October for Halloweon perhaps or any other suggestions for dates ?


----------



## artona

Why not tie in with the photo meet, great venue, loads of room, cheap, super shop on site, easy people to get on with and good access for all Top End Farm, St Neots

and a barn to meet up in if it rains

stew


----------



## MOTORHOMER

artona said:


> Why not tie in with the photo meet, great venue, loads of room, cheap, super shop on site, easy people to get on with and good access for all Top End Farm, St Neots
> 
> and a barn to meet up in if it rains
> 
> stew


Hello

Too far for for us to come just for a weekend . Most if not all of these meets are too far for us. We would love to come if something could be further South. Oxford area maybe. That is central for access for everyone.

Motorhomer


----------



## badger

Here's a couple of ideas!

www.bo-peep.co.uk
www.greenhill-leisure-park.co.uk


----------



## nukeadmin

Do any of the proposed sites have rally fields rather than normal campsites etc as the costs involved with booking a campsite compared to a rally field are a little disproportionate


----------



## RainDancer

Hello everybody

MOTORHOMER how can you say that Oxford is central for access to everyone. Maybe if you live in the southern half of the country but not if you live in the northern half. I have had this discussion more times than I care to remember in my Owners club. The centre of the country is in the Birmingham / Coventry area which has good motorway access to all parts of the country. Best of luck with this very brave venture nuke you may find that 'you can't please all of the people all of the time'. I would like to attend but no doubt I will be away whenever you decide.


----------



## 94639

Hi Nuke

Just a thought, but how about deciding on which area is best suited, then look on the MCC website to find out which of their groups cover that area.
An e-mail to the rally organiser of that group may then be able to point you in the direction of suitable venues as they tend to use rally fields in preference to sites.
Would somewhere like this be suitable

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/gloucestershire/fossewayfarm.htm


----------



## MOTORHOMER

RainDancer said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> MOTORHOMER how can you say that Oxford is central for access to everyone. Maybe if you live in the southern half of the country but not if you live in the northern half. I have had this discussion more times than I care to remember in my Owners club. The centre of the country is in the Birmingham / Coventry area which has good motorway access to all parts of the country. Best of luck with this very brave venture nuke you may find that 'you can't please all of the people all of the time'. I would like to attend but no doubt I will be away whenever you decide.


I did say area not Oxford itself.

Most of the meets etc seem to be more north than south

Motorhomer


----------



## zulurita

Sounds like a great idea  

Only we don't come back on the "chunnel" crossing until 28th Oct  

Would love to come if we are in the country. Looks like we've been missing a lot of good rallies/informal meets by travelling so much  
but then we have enjoyed our travels


----------



## RainDancer

Hello again MOTORHOMER

Sorry you did say area. But in the reply you said:-

I did say area not Oxford itself. 

Most of the meets etc seem to be more north than south.

If you look at the current listing of rallies you will see it is about half and half, also you can't get any further south on the current listing than the rally in Calais. The most northern one is York. So maybe Oxford area is not central for access.


----------



## badger

sounds a great idea and is ok for me around oxon. I would think twice if it were later in the season and no hookups. We will only camp without hookup in the hight of summer. :lol: :lol:


----------



## chopper

*RE MEET*

hi

Dont know if this will be of any use but we stayed at a Rally field at FOUR LANES END, Churhtown, Darley Dale (inbetween Matlock and Bakewell this weekend gone as part of Derby DA THS (Camping and caravanning club). Payed £4.50 a night, water and elsan, and very basic toilets.

cost cutter/Spar/Garage/Pub/Peak Rail/Cof E church all within walkign distance.

just thought id mention it as it was a nice big flat field.

keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER

RainDancer said:


> Hello again MOTORHOMER
> 
> Sorry you did say area. But in the reply you said:-
> 
> I did say area not Oxford itself.
> 
> Most of the meets etc seem to be more north than south.
> 
> If you look at the current listing of rallies you will see it is about half and half, also you can't get any further south on the current listing than the rally in Calais. The most northern one is York. So maybe Oxford area is not central for access.


Hello Again,

I think France is a no no for many reasons for many folk and as we have not long returned from France going back so soon for a short rally at the moment is a no go for us. Another time may be . That aside the idea of this particular rally I thought was initially to introduce motorhomeing to France for first timers

Unfortunately due to a recent accident show venue rallies for us at the moment are not possible. We are already in Oxfordshire for a commitment which is the same dates as the Lincoln Farm meet unfortunately. The others are shows or Linconshire way

Motorhomer.


----------



## 88781

*Re: RE MEET*



chopper said:


> hi
> 
> Dont know if this will be of any use but we stayed at a Rally field at FOUR LANES END, Churhtown, Darley Dale (inbetween Matlock and Bakewell this weekend gone as part of Derby DA THS (Camping and caravanning club). Payed £4.50 a night, water and elsan, and very basic toilets.
> 
> cost cutter/Spar/Garage/Pub/Peak Rail/Cof E church all within walkign distance.
> 
> just thought id mention it as it was a nice big flat field.
> 
> keith


 That sounds good, farly central and the right price too!


----------



## 88782

This site may be of interest, 

The Paddocks
Mr Barnett
Station Road
Stockton
Nr Rugby
CV 23 8HA
01926 814850

Fees when I went there was £5.50 pun with lecky, the owner is a very nice likable guy and willing to help.

Large field could easily accommodate your needs, hard ground, Electrics, 2 Showers only, Quiet, near canal, 3 pubs locally with food.

Very central for visiting Warrick and Stratford on Avon etc. 

Those that have been to Alko in Warricks may well know this site.

KenS


----------



## 88927

Hi all
Firstly I would like to say what a magnanimous gesture Nuke, although as you can see already, even when it is free someone will always want something extra :roll: :roll: :roll:
Please be aware of the existing meets and rallies when finalising a date though Nuke please :lol: :lol: 
I like the sound of Top End Farm, we go there several times a year, and Sharon is happy to call Rachel and try to negotiate a significant discount if this ends up as a likely venue.
The site in Rugby is also sounding good, as Rugby is the center of England, I would think that no-one could complain about that venue (although I know I will be proven wrong :lol: :lol: )
MOTORHOMER, the reason that all the meets so far have been in the Midlands or North (with the exception of DAB organising the Balloon Fiesta near Bristol...) is because the organisers happen to live in the Midlands or North. No-one from the South (except DAB) has bothered to set up a meet yet and this is why we chose the Lincoln Farm venue near to Oxford to try to encourage some of our more southerly members to come along :lol: :lol: :lol: , although to date it is not oversubscribed  
Come on everyone, this is a generous offer by Nuke and it should not be spoiled by geographic warfare or he may decide it is not worthwhile and then you all will have missed out on something good :lol: :lol: 
Well done Nuke, good luck with this and if we can be of any assistance just ask mate......

Keith


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Nuke,

Many thanks for the offer. 

As it is your 'treat' I will be happy to leave the location selection to your discretion (grammar error there somewhere!)

I have just ordered gripper strips for my camper, have a good pair of wellies and there is a tow rope aboard so I'm ready for anything!!!

Again, thanks for the invite


----------



## beyondajoke

Great Idea Nuke, Im all for it, however far it means travelling. surely this is chance for a great together for lots of people to attend and get to know one another, a very nice gesture, hope it comes off.


Regards


----------



## sallytrafic

Nowhere in UK is too far
Dont mind field fully serviced site or anything in between
Don't need electric 
If they don't take dogs we will leave them with friends
So what I'm saying is unless we are already booked somewhere else is we will be there
(and not just because its free)

Regards Frank


----------



## Pusser

There is the Westcott business park which is huge with fields and a runway and many other taxi roadsas it used to be MOD research station. Only a few of the buildings are businesses\offices and away from the fields and runways as memory serves..(Oh dear!) I think it would be possible to run mains cables to the area we are so we could plug in a gang socket or something. It is midway between Ayelsbury and Bicester and I know one of the bloke there so I will enquire tomorrow..(Again if memory serves)

http://www.trevord.com/navaids/wco.htm

Perhaps fireworks night. I could light the fireworks... 

Link 1

and...

Link 2


----------



## nukeadmin

hmm that does sound interesting Pusser, any fresh water ?

Don't suppose there is anywhere for toilet or waste dumping ?

When you say we does that infer you would attend as well


----------



## Scotjimland

Pusser said:


> Perhaps fireworks night. I could light the fireworks...


Ohh dear, maybe one to miss .. :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously pusser, looks like a great place for a big rally.. :wink: :wink:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dave

Great idea, Midlands sounds good to me. End of Sept or end of Oct also sounds ok, sorry not familiar enough with campsites in the area to make any suggestions as to venue, but perhaps the Stratford or Warwick area would be about the middle of the country. 

My other thought is, as everyone else holds rallies close to their home location, do you not know any friendly farmers or campsites in Gloucestershire. It's a long time since there was a rally around your area, and as you may have a small baby around at the time, depending on dates, close to home for you would be the most convenient for you and you are of course paying!!! 

But I must say, it's easy to see who's boss around here, You got your Rally stickied!!!! :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

"When you say we does that infer you would attend as well"

Done! Bugger the toilet and waste, let's get our priorities right 

Dave


----------



## Pusser

They have several old govermment buildings scattered around and bomb shelters and stuff and certainly a lot of them have fresh water and bogs. It is possible that there would be no water and\or elect in the immediate vicinity where we could end up but certainly there is definately outside taps and outside elecs on some buildings that fit the m\home plug thingy.

But of course they may say no but presume they need money as the site is waiting to be developed so might be lucky.

I assume me lighting the fireworks is a no no then...  Couldn't I just do one big one.

p.s. If I am here I will definately come. It is only a couple of miles away.


----------



## Pusser

I forgot to say the whole site is surrounded with security fencing with guards on the gate with security cameras around the site. So no dancing naked around the campfire.


----------



## gaspode

Pusser says:

*"I assume me lighting the fireworks is a no no then... Sad Couldn't I just do one big one."*

If you're doing a big one pusser we won't need any fireworks. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 
Why don't you hold it near to the 5th Nov and have a Guy Falkes party as Nuke is paying for the site, perhaps the people going could club together for the fireworks etc, You could try Holt Farm at napton on the Hill, Warwichshire if the owner was approached he may be able to have a bonfire ?

Just a thought, we won't be able to attend, as God willing we will in Spain
but we wish you all the best

Brian 

if you are interested in the site let me know and i will find the telephone number, its where i moor my boat so the canal and pub are quite close ?


----------



## Detourer

Hi Nuke

What a great idea………

Now, as I [and a few others] live down here in Spain a location around Tours, France would suit us fine….central to ALL members………..

Was planning to visit my ex-wife and take a holiday during Sept……So can you not plan anything for that month. A good time for me would be the weekend 14th-15th October. But I will let you know nearer the time so that you can change dates.

I don't drink, but would love an endless supply of fresh coffee……however Debbie loves Bacardi…….

Is all food for the weekend included [free]?

I must have electric on site as I will need to charge my torch.

I will of course bring all 10 of my dogs, hope that is OK…..As a rule they only bark when looked at.

I will need grass for the dogs…..as they will only poo on that…….but hard standing for the vehicle is a must.

My children are off my hands/flown the nest, but I have promised to look after a couple of local kids for the weekend. I am sure they will be no problem. I assume there is child minding facilities.

I of course assume that air-con units will be barred, they are both noisy and mess with my TV reception.

After the quiz, bingo, line-dancing and all that, is there any chance of some more "adult" entertainment?

Is there a limit to generator size?

My vehicle only does around 12 per gal. Any chance of help towards fuel.

I don't want to upset anyone but would you not think that the event should be limited to say the 15 highest topic posters. And no singles.

Can I bring my Smart Car, Tent, Awning, paddling pool and fencing for my area.

Not too sure about the fireworks……may send out the wrong PC message to the French [like they might start surrendering]……

I will let you know if there is anything else I need but am looking forward to a great weekend and to meet all…………


----------



## 88927

:lol: :lol: :lol: @ Ray
Are you sure that you haven't left anything off your list mate????? Would hate for you to arrive only to find that we hadn't provided everything :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am sure that Nuke will take your instructions into account before deciding on the date and venue.....

When you meet up with your ex wife please say Hi from me :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland

Detourer said:


> Now, as I [and a few others] live down here in Spain a location around Tours, France would suit us fine….central to ALL members………..


I support your idea, however, as we have a member in the Shetland Isles, Brittany would be the most central .. :wink:

Great post Ray :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Detourer

See, always a selfish one in the pack :roll: 

Right, I will use my Moroccan address which will move the Rally down to Malaga :lol:


----------



## Detourer

Hi kands/Keith

Just phoned my ex and said Hi from you...... :lol: 

She asked if you have fixed the shower in the RV yet :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Nuke,

An excellent suggestion and a kindly gesture to subscribers.

The Midlands would seem to be favourite, and anytime after September would certainly require 240 volts, and hard standing for most attendees.

Rita & I would certainly endeavour to be there, pending the proposed dates.

We hope it kicks off, and turns out to be a successful rally/meet, resulting in an annual event maybe????

Jock & Rita.


----------



## sallytrafic

Detourer said:


> See, always a selfish one in the pack :roll:
> 
> Right, I will use my Moroccan address which will move the Rally down to Malaga :lol:


I will pm our scandanavian members to attend I think that brings it back North a tad

:grin:

Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

Someone join from central Africa, quick .....

Edit:
"anytime after September would certainly require 240 volts, and hard standing "

Jock's a wimp!


----------



## 88927

Hi Ray
Tell her that I am still working on filling the stiletto holes in the shower tray mate, and can you ask if next time she can bring slippers???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I just PM'd Santa and he said he would like to come to this rally / meet but he thought that the middle of France would be a bit to warm for the reindeer, so perhaps a venue a bit further north please???? :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 88781

> We hope it kicks off, and turns out to be a successful rally/meet, resulting in an annual event maybe????
> 
> Jock & Rita.


 What a fantastic idea!


----------



## 88726

hi guys

when we say central in the country are we talking east to west or north to south here ???? :wink: 

personally i think the 200 odd miles to the yorkshire area is about right for me . :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

DABurleigh said:


> "anytime after September would certainly require 240 volts, and hard standing "
> 
> Jock's a wimp!


Hi Dave, 

Just thinking of others, as usual, as we are totally self sufficient with 300amp batterries, inverter, 2.5Kva generator and 80 litres of gas. :wink: :wink: :wink:

However, with all that lot, it definately needs to be hard standing.   

Don't tell anyone else this, but really, it's Rita that's wimpish. :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## spykal

JockandRita said:


> snip: as we are totally self sufficient with 300amp batterries, inverter, 2.5Kva generator and 80 litres of gas. :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> However, with all that lot, it definately needs to be hard standing.


All that electricity will be needed to power the double bed I suppose. :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## 88927

Maybe it's for the *** lighter Mike :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## JockandRita

[/quote]

All that electricity will be needed to power the double bed I suppose. :lol: :lol:

Mike[/quote]

Yes Mike, but not to heat it, as that is a natural process. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

kands said:


> Maybe it's for the *** lighter Mike :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Now then Keith,

That's where the 80 litres of gas comes in handy. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Lizziec

*Free rally for subscribers*

I would suggest Uttoxeter race course which is of course in Uttoxeter, in Staffordshire for a rally, it has good links from the Ml and the A50 for people coming from the south and is in the Midlands. Our motorhome club has rallies here during the winter months, no electric but hard standings, and we hire a room so we can have a get together in the evenings, and you can walk into the town from the race course.


----------



## 99187

Looks like a good idea! We just spent a week at the St Agnes steam rally with no electric so a w/e should not be a problem! (have to watch the dates though!)

Cheers for the idea nuke!


----------



## Rapide561

*Venue*

Hi

I consider Birmingham to be the "central point". It probably is not so but as I commute there everyday it seems to be.

Within 2 hours drive are Reading, Preston, Manchester, Leeds, Brstol and so on.

I will ask round at work to see if anyone knows of any where suitable.

Rapide561


----------



## 88781

What about this one?,. it has a rally field and we hold a DEFRA Cert to qualify for the dicounted rally rate, central location, hard standings for larger motorhomes

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/nottinghamshire/waterfront.htm link

http://www.waterfrontpark.co.uk/ website

M&D


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes please, 
Love the look of that one MandyandDave, by the water, brill  

Nudge, nudge, wink, wink Nuke


----------



## CLS

There has long been debate over the exact location of the geographical centre of the United Kingdom, and its constituent countries, due to the complexity and method of the calculation, such as whether to include offshore islands, and the fact that erosion will cause the position to change over time.

For centuries Meriden, West Midlands held the claim to be the geographical centre of England, and there has been a stone cross there commemorating the claim for at least 500 years. The justification is that the point furthest from the sea is in the vicinity of Meriden. A rival claim for the true location of the centre of England is made by the site of a tree, the Midland Oak, situated on the boundary between Lillington and Leamington Spa, Warwickshire.

Similarly, the town of Haltwhistle in Northumberland still sports banners stating that it is the 'Centre of Britain', although depending on how it is calculated the centre can also be said to be Dunsop Bridge in Lancashire, 71 miles (114km) to the south.

So now we know the area ( approx. ) lets sort out the venue


----------



## DABurleigh

"So now we know the area ( approx. ) lets sort out the venue"

Yup, there are many methods of analysis. The one I used gives Winchester, so I think we'll go with that.

Dave


----------



## spykal

Hi

Why not stop the argybargy about where the middle of the country is and get back to suggesting our own favorite choice of site....

Then Dave (Nuke) can choose where he would like to go...and we can choose to attend or not. Which is I suppose not exactly a democratic decision but it is a practical one I think ....after all it is Dave's shout when it comes to paying the bill :roll: 

I wonder how much a corner of The Three Counties showground at Malvern would cost?

Mike


----------



## parigby

I think l agree with Spykal. Dave ( Nuke ) is never going to get a consensus ....... therefore just announce where it's going to be, and see what the response is. 

philip


----------



## nukeadmin

I am still enquiring with campsites etc, although some sites idea of a rally field price and mine differ somewhat, i.e. £16 per van for 2 days which is out of my price range lol

I haven't had a cheap reply yet, although Pusser is pursuing a costing today.

Will let you know as soon as location firms up


----------



## MOTORHOMER

nukeadmin said:


> I am still enquiring with campsites etc, although some sites idea of a rally field price and mine differ somewhat, i.e. £16 per van for 2 days which is out of my price range lol
> 
> I haven't had a cheap reply yet, although Pusser is pursuing a costing today.
> 
> Will let you know as soon as location firms up[/quote
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello Dave
> 
> Is that the electric bumping the price up Dave. If so do we really need it?
> as long as its not say Jan Feb when much colder weather is more likely .
> 
> Motorhomer


----------



## RainDancer

MOTORHOMER said:


> Is that the electric bumping the price up Dave. If so do we really need it?
> as long as its not say Jan Feb when much colder weather is more likely .
> 
> Motorhomer


Totally agree with you MOTORHOMER. Do people really need electric. I rally all year round mostly without electric, surely the majority of people on the forum have vans that can run the heating on gas. If nuke is prepared to organise a free rally make it easier for him. Best of luck Nuke.


----------



## tokkalosh

Certainly agree with the last couple of posts  

It is Nuke's party, some farily central locations have been suggested, so let's now leave it to Nuke which one he can get at a reasonable cost.

I will certainly manage without electric if that helps.

Raindancer - I am a bit concerned about you attending - yeh, I know I don't know you but ... what if you should want to ......... dance !!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## RainDancer

Hello tokkalosh

Don't worry more than likely I will be away in Spain unless it's in January when I will be free. Up here in Yorkshire you get used to the rain, saying that looking out of my office window the sun is blazing down.


----------



## joe2369

kids welcome now you have 1 nuke ??


----------



## spykal

joe2369 said:


> kids welcome now you have 1 nuke ??


AFAIK children have been welcome at all the MHF rallies...except the one informal meet held at an Adult only site....well behaved parents have been welcome too :lol: :lol:

mike


----------



## artona

Quite right Mike,at the last count Jessica has been to about ten meets and rallies and she is not yet one year old.

stew


----------



## MOTORHOMER

RainDancer said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the electric bumping the price up Dave. If so do we really need it?
> as long as its not say Jan Feb when much colder weather is more likely .
> 
> Motorhomer
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you MOTORHOMER. Do people really need electric. I rally all year round mostly without electric, surely the majority of people on the forum have vans that can run the heating on gas. If nuke is prepared to organise a free rally make it easier for him. Best of luck Nuke.
Click to expand...

Hello

The first year we had the Timberland we we went away for 4 nights without hook up in the snow below freezing at night. The first time we had done this time of year without hook up & in such cold conditions. We managed just but I was a bit wasteful with the lights in the evening & we would have been ok for longer if I had had less lights on. Also the solar panel was covered in a layer of snow which didnt help.

Motorhomer


----------



## Minerva

Hi Nuke & All

Five pages of comments mainly about the centre of England, some serious, some funny, but that's what forums are all about. 

However to be a little serious I am sure that a date of the rally should be by now set in concrete so that people can decide if the weekend is actually free for them to attend. I myself would prefer at least 2 weeks after the York Show, and it is a very busy period in the country wine brewing calendar but not busy enough to stop me going to a "free rally", as long as it is no farther south than the "Midlands".

On a lighter vein I would dread having to BBQ for 50 or so vans, may I suggest a "Pig Roast" on the Saturday Eve.

Good luck with the planning Nuke

Bill


----------



## MOTORHOMER

lanerideruk said:


> Hi Nuke & All
> 
> I would dread having to BBQ for 50 or so vans, may I suggest a "Pig Roast" on the Saturday Eve.
> 
> Bill


------------------------------------------

Pig Roast sounds lovely but what about the vegetarians out there?

Motorhomer


----------



## Detourer

PIG ROAST!!!!!

What about the Muslim members :evil:


----------



## artona

lanerider

If it clashes with a wine tasting weekend let us know and we will come with you :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Minerva

Motorhomer
All I can say that pigs or hogs eat vegetables and I haven't met a vegetarian that offers me steak when I go to a veggie BBQ

Ray
Muslims could have beef burgers as I am sure the coal from the pig roaster would be hot enough or they could use my BBQ

Stew
I'm with you opcorn:

Nuke 
I promise not to have a wine-tasting w/e until next year although that will not stop me from having a few bottles in the garage (2 for Stew, and 2 for the rest of us) I could even have a bottle of Pusser Rum to splice the mainbrace for the ex-employees of the grey-funnel line.

Bill


----------



## 88927

What about me???? We didn't have any funnels, they would have leaked :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Only 2 bottles for Stewart?? for a whole weekend??? :lol: :lol: 

Dave, if the price is prohibitive for you mate, how about offering a discounted price of whatever amount you chose, that way everyone can go to a nice site and your only commitment is £ x number of attendees?? After all is said and done, people only paid a maximum of £10 (many only £5) to join MHF so they surely cannot expect to get back more than that????? It would be grossly unfair to expect you to shoulder the burden alone.....
Just a thought mate.....

Keith


----------



## Minerva

Keith
I suppose I could have said the Andrew but some of you young (just turned 21) wippersnappers would not know what I was talking about

Bill


----------



## MOTORHOMER

lanerideruk said:


> Motorhomer
> All I can say that pigs or hogs eat vegetables and I haven't met a vegetarian that offers me steak when I go to a veggie BBQ
> 
> Hi
> 
> For the record I am not vegetarian but there are many who are.
> 
> Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Detourer said:


> PIG ROAST!!!!!
> 
> What about the Muslim members :evil:


Exactly.


----------



## Detourer

Why not have a "Minority Rally" .

Hold it on the 29th April on top of Ben Nevis. MacDonalds do the catering with entertainment by Alan Freeman and his fan club [both members]. Bring and share booze will ensure at least a couple of cartons of Lidl own brand carton wine [42p per ltr]. Entertainment could be a seminar on "I will go full-timing when the kids get older.....unless they have grandchildren and then I will wait until they are older......unless they have grandchildren and then................"

Of course I jest :?


----------



## nukeadmin

> how about offering a discounted price of whatever amount you chose


Thats one of the options Keith, I still have a few quotes to come back tmrw and a few more phone calls to make before i decide on venue / date / whether i can fund it alone or subsidize it 

Will keep u updated as soon as i know.


----------



## bigfoot

We meet up with friends from the South regularly. Over the years we fond the most equitable travelling distance to be a line from the Wash to the Bristol Channel, pick a site on the line.
Jusf a fhought.


----------



## DABurleigh

Well we're all supposed to be wait-out on this, but as Pusser's one is still a candidate, I note that is 32 miles from that line, by motorway in a direct line. 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

ok all finalised

The rally is to be held at Binton Social Club CL Rally Field
http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/warwickshire/bintonsocialclub.htm

Its a 6 Acre field so plenty of space for us

There is a social club on site to which we will have access and pubs/restaurants are within walking distance. Stratford is 4 miles or so away

Address is:-
Binton, Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, CV37 9TW

What i am proposing is that i will fund 50% of a 2 night stay or 100% of a single night stay for up to 75 vans (Only subscribers) Non subscribers are perfectly okay to attend but they would have to pay full rate of £5 for the weekend.

The dates of the rally will be Halloween weekend so 27th and 28th Of October

More details to follow once they have been thrashed out 

I will add this to the rally organiser after the weekend so people can start adding names to the list. (First come first served for the 75 vans)


----------



## DABurleigh

Carved and lit pumpkins mandatory 

www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=52.1841&lon=-1.7966&scale=25000&icon=x

> CC club webpage <

As far as I can tell, Google Earth:
52.187395 -1.797376

For those who haven't got Google Earth installed:
> Windows Live Local <

Dave
Edit - Note CC CL link works once you have logged in as a CC member.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Dave,

We having it Saturday and Sunday Nights then ? Shall I get me witches hat and broom stick out now :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

whoops no its Friday and Saturday night


----------



## LadyJ

Well it does help if we know when we are susposed to be there so its Friday 27th and Saturday 28th October 2006 :roll: 


As a matter of interest there is a large market and car boot about 4 miles away on the Sunday morning at Long Marston Airfield, or Wellesbourne Market on the Saturday which is the biggest out door market in the country this is about 9 miles from Binton. 


Jacquie


----------



## 88726

hi guys

way too far for us to travel  ,but looks mega great value for money at those prices though .


----------



## 88781

Great looking venue Dave, count us in!


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Dependant on Chris's recovery, she is at home now and on the mend, we would love to come. but she has to take it easy for 6 weeks then after that we have been told she must still be careful for a while. Hospital said should be back to normal after 3 months from op date.

Its only 155 miles so that is not to far for us, about 3 1/2 hours away.


----------



## Pusser

Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Dependant on Chris's recovery, she is at home now and on the mend, we would love to come. but she has to take it easy for 6 weeks then after that we have been told she must still be careful for a while. Hospital said should be back to normal after 3 months from op date.
> 
> Its only 155 miles so that is not to far for us, about 3 1/2 hours away.


That is very good news. Best not to run before you can walk especially in this case. I do hope to see you both there.


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

sounds great, count us in as well please. We will be in France next week so can you add our name to the list please in case we cannot get internet connection

stew


----------



## 94055

Thanks for invite Dave count us in.

Steve & Jan


----------



## claypigeon

Nice and handy for me only 5 miles i will have to check my diary.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Peter,

Hope you can both make it to Binton luv to Chris.


Pusser dear are you really going to come to the rally o gaud Dave have we got that insurance yet we may need it :lol: can you ask Mrs Pusser to keep you on a tight lead please Puss dear.


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

I will be delighted to attend for both nights and will be sure to bring along the rally secretary who I'm sure will have many hilarious anecdotes to share with Mrs Pusser.  

I'm looking forward to seeing Pusser on the end of the tight lead so long as the rally sec doesn't pick up any new ideas. :roll:


----------



## grouch

Regretfully a bit far north for us, especialy in late October.

Lovely idea though.


----------



## Pusser

Mrs. Pusser's sense of humour is not quite like mine.  and I fully expect to be in deep doo doo's on leaving the rally. But I can handle it. 8) If she apologises for me in advance when we get there, that's just her little joke.... I think.


----------



## 89358

Like to come, but it's end of school half-term and we are already booked away!


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers Nuke,
I'll be there.


----------



## LadyJ

Gaspode the Rally Sec won't have time for nattering she will be helping me sort this little lot out along with your good self and no sleeping on the job :lol: :lol: :lol: and i'm begining to panic now Pusser's comming, please no naked lights in pumpkins :roll: and all bring your fire buckets we may need them :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## pepe

count me in. not too many witches i hope


----------



## LadyJ

I'm sure we can find a fair few witches on here Mick but im the one with the broom stick :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh

And with the power to banish Tricia if she swallows a stone.


----------



## Pusser

I could come as a pumpkin without having to wear anything special.


----------



## DABurleigh

Can someone please bring a set of chocks for Pusser's van, just in case we end up parked together?

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Meeting*

Hi Dave

Add me and the dog please. There is a possibility of another human coming too!

Rapide561


----------



## 93980

*Free Rally*

Thanks for the offer, but will be across the water on those dates. Have a good time.

Jack and Anne


----------



## 88781

Pusser said:


> I could come as a pumpkin without having to wear anything special.


 Suddenly I have images in my mind of 'Tango Man' 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97751

Hi 
This is my first post although I have been reading and learning for several months. Please count us in as although we are newbies we are going to sell up next year and go fulltiming, so really looking forward to learning loads more from you all at the rally. Can't wait!


----------



## davenlyn

Please count us in too, thanks for the invite.
Lynne and Dave


----------



## mota-oma

Hi Dave, Thanks very much for organising this. We would love to attend, but as we go away for 6 weeks in a couple of hours time, will not be around to add our names to the list....could you do this on our behalf ? (We don't ask for much do we :!:  ) Thanks very much in advance. Now we have something else to look forward to.

Mary :blob7: 

P.S. Will really miss this site whilst away....lots to read when i get back !!!


----------



## 88927

Hi we would love to attend this and thanks Dave for the idea and invite mate :lol: :lol: 
One question (I always have to ask...), is there any idea of how solid the ground is? With a 7 ton RV we do not want to sink into the ground and is there any external towing arrangements if we do get bogged down.
Sorry to ask this but the end of October can be decidedly wet and having the RV beached in mud is not our idea of fun... Maybe others with RV's will have the same reservations.
Please let us know Dave

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh

If I have the Google Earth/ Live Local references right in my earlier post in this thread, it suggests to me the car park space could be devoted to a few RVs.

Dave


----------



## Pusser

DABurleigh said:


> If I have the Google Earth/ Live Local references right in my earlier post in this thread, it suggests to me the car park space could be devoted to a few RVs.
> 
> Dave


Good idea. I can park mine in one of their lockers to save space. I hope Drums is coming with his tent.


----------



## LadyJ

I somehow do not think we will be allowed to use the car park at the club and as to towing folks of if its wet that may be a problem we shall probally take the car but as its only a Scenic and automatic at that, don't somehow think it would pull an RV :lol: Anybody got a 4 x 4 they could bring. Barring that if there is enough of us there we could always push you Keith its been done before :lol: :lol: :lol: 



As to Drums and a tent sorry NO tents allowed on the rally field.


Jacquie


----------



## Pusser

LadyJ said:


> I somehow do not think we will be allowed to use the car park at the club and as to towing folks of if its wet that may be a problem we shall probally take the car but as its only a Scenic and automatic at that, don't somehow think it would pull an RV :lol: Anybody got a 4 x 4 they could bring. Barring that if there is enought of us there we could always push you Keith its been done before :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As to Drums and a tent sorry NO tents allowed on the rally field.
> 
> Jacquie


This will mean of course, intents suffering for poor old victimised Drums.

With the present state of the earth, I think we would have to have a few hundred days of rain to make the ground soggy.


----------



## LadyJ

Drums is very welcome to kip down in the Scenic its will hold 2 quite comfortable must bring his own sleeping bags though :lol: 

Its not going to rain Puss dear ive ordered Sunshine for the weekend had me withches couldron out this morning and cast a spell :roll: o gaud must have got it wrong its p'ing down here now  back to the drawing board.

Jacquie


----------



## 96088

LadyJ said:


> Its not going to rain Puss dear ive ordered Sunshine for the weekend had me withches couldron out this morning and cast a spell :roll: o gaud must have got it wrong its p'ing down here now  back to the drawing board.
> Jacquie


Quite possibly you overdid the 'wing of bat' while forgetting that we have now moved in to september. On the next brew up the 'eye of toad' and miss out the bat completely. I think it's got something to do with the moon's position at this time of year.

I need sunshine from friday of next week, the above should do it.

Failing that, I have got an umbrella :wink:


----------



## 96097

LadyJ said:


> I somehow do not think we will be allowed to use the car park at the club and as to towing folks of if its wet that may be a problem we shall probally take the car but as its only a Scenic and automatic at that, don't somehow think it would pull an RV :lol: Anybody got a 4 x 4 they could bring. Barring that if there is enough of us there we could always push you Keith its been done before :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> As to Drums and a tent sorry NO tents allowed on the rally field.
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jac

It is unfortunate that the venue chosen does not appear to cater for everyone, especially as it is a 'jolly' for all subscribers.
As we have a 7 ton vehicle, end of October is notorious for being cold and wet, so we will not be able to park on grass.
There may be a few other subscribers with larger vehicles that also may not be able to go to this rally.

Was the Copt Oak site ever considered for this jolly? - it has hard standing and a club house.....

If this rally is going to be in a field at end of October, I am afraid we will not be able to go.

Sharon


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sharon,

Dave is trying to please everyone with this rally he will ring the club on Monday to see if it would be possible to park on the car park. Its Dave's rally not mine i'm only helping to sort it out. Pepe is comming and hes a tad bigger than you we will all pull together if anybody gets stuck.

Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

I will find out on Monday what facilities are available for towing i.e. tractors / 4X4s and also whether there are firmer areas / hard standing areas available for any of the larger units.

Its a case of trying to find a suitable area which is ok for the majority Sharon within a tight price range and centrally located.

If weather is inclement then we just all take standard motorhomer precautions i.e. park on firmest ground we can, put down grip track / levelling blocks / old carpet to spread the load and give us a good starting point. Its only the same as the big show rallies in fairness, albeit they do have tractors available, but we will have sufficient man/women power if needed for pushing / pulling regardless.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello Dave


If it a Caravan Club site do non CC members have to pay a non membership fee as they would do if using the main campsite. There are many Mfacts members who for varying reasons have voted with their feet & left the C club membership.


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Motorhomer is is not a CC site, its a CC CL site and no I do not think you would have to pay any more as its a block booking for the rally field.


Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER

LadyJ said:


> Hi Motorhomer is is not a CC site, its a CC CL site and no I do not think you would have to pay any more as its a block booking for the rally field.
> 
> Jacquie


Thanks Jackie. Just that we are no longer CC members. We voted with our feet & left when £38 worth of arrangement & proffesinal feeswere included with our renewal insurance quote.

We hope to go all being well. Not been away in the van since my accident. Going to try it! out at the end of this month.

Motorhomer


----------



## Minerva

Hi Dave

Count us in (27th & 28th, both nights), the other half will love the markets

Bill & Janet


----------



## nukeadmin

ok the rally organiser now has the rally listed so anyone who wishes to attend please put your name down now

First come, First served.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=60


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All,

John and I have just been over to Binton Social Club to get the lay of the land so to speak. Its a very nice club not overly large but I think we might just all cram into it :lol: The Rally field is fairly hard at the moment and has a gentle slope to it, there is a small piece of hard standing which I think we could fit 3/4 RVs on if you don't mind being very close to each other.The Steward John has also said we may be able to use the end bit of the car park for a couple of vans, he also said he has a 4 x 4 and a small tractor in case we need a tow off, so all in all there is now no excuse why anybody shouldn't come. There are some photos in the gallery now link to them
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1228

Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Nuke,
Link doesn't work for me - got error message

Parse error: parse error, unexpected ')' in /usr/sites/motorhomefacts.com/www/htdocs/modules/Rallies/index.php on line 342

It may be my set up?!


----------



## nukeadmin

nah its ok i was just updating something in the code, should be ok now


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Nuke, I've put my name down.

Thanks for the piccies Jacquie - looking forward to it


----------



## 94055

Persevered
Now worked 

Booking confirmed



Steve


----------



## LadyJ

More news we can have a Skittles competition and a Pool competition and a Quiz would anybody like to organise these please. Also please bring your Halloween gear, (Not compulsory) just if you want to :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh

Worked for me Steve :wink:


----------



## LittleKath00

*Rally*

We will be there too.
Kath & Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

We'll be along as well, name has been added, can't miss so many getting together. Also I want to see pusser as a pumpkin, and LadyJ as a witch. :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser

Motorhomersimpson said:


> We'll be along as well, name has been added, can't miss so many getting together. Also I want to see pusser as a pumpkin, and LadyJ as a witch. :lol:
> 
> MHS...Rob


I'm not coming dressed as a pumpkin, I naturally look like one.  I also bear remarkable similarities to an Easter Egg if I wear certain T shirts.

I am getting quite excited about this rally as I have never been on any rally before.


----------



## 88742

> .......................and LadyJ as a witch


Doh!!! I thought LJ really was a Witch  ................ sorry mi' dear couldn't resist that :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Pusser said:


> I also bear remarkable similarities to an Easter Egg if I wear certain T shirts.


Now that conjures up a whole new picture for me :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ

Carefull MHS & BSB2000 

the couldron is bubbling and the :evilbat: bats are a flying the :hathat48: is getting ready to cast a spell. You have both now been religated to help with Pool & Skittles compertitions. CACKLE CACKLE CACKLE.


----------



## 88742

DOH!!! What happened to freedom of speech ???? :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Doreen and Frank are booked in see you there.

Plus if I'm not mistaken the end of Summertime so we will all get an extra hour in bed on Sunday Morning.

Regrads Frank


----------



## LadyJ

BSB2000 Pool or Skittles :evil5: 


Yor are quite right Frank end of British Summer time 28th October as to whether you will be allowed to lay in bed that is another matter :lol: 

:greenjumpers:


----------



## sallytrafic

LadyJ said:


> .....You are quite right Frank end of British Summer time 28th October as to whether you will be allowed to lay in bed that is another matter :lol:
> 
> :greenjumpers:


Its our wedding anniversary .... I might be expected to. :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Name down. Can't miss seeing so many 'big hitters' in one place.

Brill idea, Dave - thanks 8) 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

In that case Frank feel free to have a good lie in don't over do it though, still we will have a paramedic in attendance if need be :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Gerald glad you can make it wots with the 'big hitters' we aint hit no one yet :roll: :roll: :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER

HI


I have just tried to add our names to the list of attendees but cant. I get the following:- 


Reserve a Place 
Note:This is an unconfirmed attendance reservation. 

Once you have confirmed your attendance with the show organisers whether it be Stone Leisure or Warners and purchased your ticket then please return to confirm your attendance. 

You will receive an email reminder about this with the url to go to.
Please enter a contact number below so that we can contact you in case of any last minute changes.
Note: This number will not be passed on or used in any way except to speak to you with referance to this particular rally.

Please Enter a contact telephone number either Landline or Mobile 

Obviously nothing to do with the subscribers rally. Could a rally organiser please add our name to the list. Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## nukeadmin

thats correct Motorhomer, the new system has a two phase booking system

simply type in a contact number and then click the button to submit your provisional allocation booking


----------



## MOTORHOMER

nukeadmin said:


> thats correct Motorhomer, the new system has a two phase booking system
> 
> simply type in a contact number and then click the button to submit your provisional allocation booking


Thanks Dave. When did that change? I thought I was about to sign up for a show rally & as walking is a bit of a problem at the moment I will be keeping away from the shows. BTW did you get my contact no. OK

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

All ok Elizabeth thanks.


NEWS FLASH 

:shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: 

We now have a Grand Quiz Master who is sorting lots of questions for you all this may be fun or it could be utterly hilarious. :greenjumpers: 
Guess who it is?

Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER

LadyJ said:


> :
> 
> We now have a Grand Quiz Master who is sorting lots of questions for you all this may be fun or it could be utterly hilarious. :greenjumpers:
> Guess who it is?
> 
> Jacquie


PUSSER. He would be great. Never know what he might come up with.

Motorhomer


----------



## Pusser

If anyone else wants to be famous, just pm LadyJ asking "Do I need to bring anything ?" and you could find yourself a Porta Pottie Marshal for example.  

I will make every effort to devise a quiz where ralliers are not disadvantaged by those having internet access. 8) 

May the best van win.


----------



## LadyJ

Now why didn't I think of that roll for you Puss dear, well maybe not with your track record :wink: :lol: 

Still looking for somebody to organise Pool Tournament and Skittles Tournament any volenteers :?: 

Or do I have to get me couldron out again :evilbat: 


acquie


----------



## Pusser

LadyJ said:


> Now why didn't I think of that roll for you Puss dear, well maybe not with your track record :wink: :lol:
> 
> Still looking for somebody to organise Pool Tournament and Skittles Tournament any volenteers :?:
> 
> Or do I have to get me couldron out again :evilbat:
> 
> acquie


An unusual name. Never noticed it before. Have you come from a long line of Acquie's? 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

A quiz sounds great. We love quizzes. Can it be Saturday afternoon / night please please please? Only it looks like we might not be able to leave home before Saturday morning (early). Is this OK (to just do the Saturday night)? If the numbers start to get tight, and everyone wants to do 2 nights, then we'd bow out. Not graciously, but we would bow out. Either that, or park in the next field and sulk lots.  

Gerald


----------



## spykal

gerannpasa said:


> Only it looks like we might not be able to leave home before Saturday morning (early). Is this OK (to just do the Saturday night)? If the numbers start to get tight, and everyone wants to do 2 nights, then we'd bow out. Not graciously, but we would bow out. Either that, or park in the next field and sulk lots.
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald

Don't worry ..we can only sleep over on Friday...for various reasons (all good) we will have to be elsewhere on Saturday night and will leave around 5pm on Saturday. So you and I can share a space.

We will hope to get back to the site on Sunday to say goodbye to everyone.

Mike


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Puss dear,

I think the Bat bobbed of with me J :lol: 

Hi Gerald,

1 night is ok

Hi Mike

Good idea as long as you are out of it when Gerald arrives :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Good idea as long as you are out of it when Gerald arrives :roll:


Nah. We'll be there well before 5pm, as long as they have nav satellites that far up north. Plenty of room at the moment :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Pusser

I suppose it will be possible for me to email the quiz to those that cannot make it on the Saturday when I think the quiz marking will take place. I'm not too sure what format it is meant to be in but if it is giving out the questions on paper, and then the answers given out Saturday night and the winner is announced then if those who can't do it then email their answers back by mid Sat morning having got them Friday night it could be done. Bit like a postal vote. However, if it is teams or verbally asking the question then that can't be done.

Those that get all the questions right or tie for first place will have their names chucked in a hat and the winner plucked out and the losers still plucked in.

If anyone would like to donate a prize for first, maybe even second and third, I am only financially able to donate a bottle of plonk. Perhaps some of the gentry may be able to find an old Dom Perion stuck away somewhere.


----------



## nukeadmin

i'll throw in a aires de services guide Pusser, I' sure someone on mhf has stuff that could be used as prizes


----------



## Pusser

nukeadmin said:


> i'll throw in a aires de services guide Pusser, I' sure someone on mhf has stuff that could be used as prizes


That's a really good idea. My mind never strayed off booze. So it is open for some really useful prizes if anyone else out there has bucket loads of stuff. This does not of course negate the need for champers.


----------



## spykal

LadyJ said:


> Hi Mike
> Good idea as long as you are out of it when Gerald arrives :roll:
> Jacquie


Hang on ..hang on..Geralds Autosleeper + my Autosleeper if parked end to end would not take up as much room as some of those American burger palaces :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mike

P.S. i've put me tin hat on :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

True Mike very True


----------



## geraldandannie

spykal said:


> ... those American burger palaces :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I think you're going to need that tin hat, Mike

Gerald


----------



## 88927

Hi We have appended our name to the list of attendees.... Thanks Jac for the info, I am glad that it wasn't as you thought ie no hardstanding etc.
With regard to pushing an RV, it is a little different trying to push an RV that is on it's axles in mud compared to pushing one across a very level tarmac surface, however if we get stuck we shall call on you first :lol: :lol: :lol: I do hope though that you can find something stronger than the GRP rear panel to push on :lol: :lol: 
I hope that you didn't think our asking the questions was "an excuse not to come" :lol: :lol: :lol: You should know us better than that by now Jac, with all the weekends we have organised this year :wink: 
Anyway it is a very generous offer made by Nuke (Dave) and we cannot wait now to attend.... Can someone tell me when my booking changes from provisional to confirmed (do I need to do something here), or have I missed something???????  
Mike I will ignore your reference to burgers mate..... Better things than that come out of our RV and there are many here to testify to that :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Looking forward to meeting up with you all

Keith


----------



## 97993

When you find out what you have missed Keith let me know cos i missed it too :lol: 
Geo


----------



## spykal

Hi Keith

My reference to "burger palaces" was very much "tongue in cheek" and I admit was out of order :roll: So my apologies are offered to all owners of "large non European motorohomes" ( is that PC? )....and now that I have purged my sins, I can tell you that I am really hoping that any that do manage to get there live up to their reputation and turn out to be good old fashioned "gin palaces"...I shall have lots of chilled tonic and sliced lemons with me just in case :lol: :lol: 


mike


----------



## 88927

Hi Mike
I know that you were tongue in cheek mate :lol: :lol: that is why you have that bulge sticking out the side of yer face :lol: :lol: :lol: You certainly don't need to apologise to me, I am an ex submariner mate, so I already took the course :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think you will be pleasantly surprised mate, and by the sound of things you are on our wavelength too :wink: :wink: :wink: 
By the way, what is PC??? :lol: I thought it was what I was using to type this message to you??? :lol: , don't know of any other PC (well excecpt for those chaps who have pointed head gear......)

Keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Pusser said:


> and you could find yourself a Porta Pottie Marshal for example.


Pusser isnt that your job?

Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh

Keith,

Politically Correct - it's a term people like you and me don't recognise but Mike is a gentleman.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> Can someone tell me when my booking changes from provisional to confirmed


When you add your name as a provisional booking, you should have received an email with a link in it, once 100% sure going to attend (Or if its a show rally then bought tickets) then click the email link and it will confirm your booking with MHF

Posh I know, but saves an awful lot of chasing up on the rally teams behalf trying to track people down


----------



## geraldandannie

No email received here  

Gerald


----------



## 88927

Hi Dave
Thanks for that matey...
Will this system be the same for Meets? Sounds ok to me, well done...

Keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER

No email received here either



Motorhomer


----------



## sallytrafic

Received my email ok and my newsletters (see other thread) BUT I did have an initial problem as my spam filter blocked a newsletter a month or so ago when the sender's address changed.

After receiving the email and confirming my attendance by clicking on the link therein I got a 'booking confirmed' screen. Nothing changes on the list of attendees though - wouldn't it be good if once you had confirmed you could see the change. 

Regards Frank


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Unfortunately I have not received any email either in respect of my application.

I have checked my Spam folder but nothing quarantined.


----------



## LadyJ

The rally team can see that bit Frank as its for our benifit will save us having to pm folks to make sure they are going.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Keith,

So glad you can make it matey you any good at Pool or Skittles still looking for someone to organise Tournaments  


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry, Dave, my mistake. The active link in it meant that Google had dumped it in the spam folder of our Gmail account, which doesn't get harvested by Outlook Express, which we use at home.

Got the email safe now, and will confirm a little nearer the time.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All,

Please do not put your names on the rally list unless you are quite sure you will be comming as this is a limited number of vans for this rally. I know things do happen and you may have to back out at the last minuet this we understand, but if the rally list is full then others that would have liked to come cannot if you see what I mean. Thanks all for your consideration.


Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER

*TEST IGNORE*

TEST


----------



## an99uk

Just had a thought, (dangerous I know) but 

"how do we pay?"

Is it pay in advance or pay on the door?

Angie..............................


----------



## spykal

Hi

Nuke I think the title of this thread needs to be changed :lol: 

mike

:lol: EDIT: no it's OK see below


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Angie

Pay me on arrival please THE WITCH



Hi Mike well it is free for 1 night or £2.50 for 2 nights none subscribers have to pay £5 for the 2 nights.



Jacquie


----------



## 88742

....... Don't remember getting an email !!!

Our names still on the list though.


----------



## spykal

nukeadmin said:


> ok all finalised
> 
> The rally is to be held at Binton Social Club CL Rally Field
> http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/warwickshire/bintonsocialclub.htm
> 
> Its a 6 Acre field so plenty of space for us
> 
> There is a social club on site to which we will have access and pubs/restaurants are within walking distance. Stratford is 4 miles or so away
> 
> Address is:-
> Binton, Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, CV37 9TW
> 
> What i am proposing is that i will fund 50% of a 2 night stay or 100% of a single night stay for up to 75 vans (Only subscribers) Non subscribers are perfectly okay to attend but they would have to pay full rate of £5 for the weekend.
> 
> The dates of the rally will be Halloween weekend so 27th and 28th Of October
> 
> More details to follow once they have been thrashed out
> 
> I will add this to the rally organiser after the weekend so people can start adding names to the list. (First come first served for the 75 vans)


Hi Jacquie

you are right ....
I knew I should have had a good look back through this thread ...the details posted by Nuke do make it clear...so 

I have quoted Nukes post above in case anyone else had missed it :wink: ( *< Expand >* will show the lot!)

mike


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Please do not put your names on the rally list unless you are quite sure you will be comming...


I'm quite sure we're attending ... at the moment. It is almost two months away, and a lot can happen in the meantime. Wouldn't it be better to register as we have done, and then, say, two weeks before, send the emails out for confirmation? Or maybe if the registration starts to get a bit full, ask people to confirm when we get past 60 vans?

I understand that this is an automated system, and is designed for show rallies, so that confirmation would happen when tickets are received. But I'd hate to confirm now, only for some family or work thing to interfere in the meantime.

Just my thoughts, but I'll obviously comply with your requirements.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

:roll: Some mothers do have them Mike your expand bit dont work for me :lol: 



Hi Gerald 

Please don't think I was having a go at you personally my post was just a general comment just trying to make things eaiser for the rally team so that we dont have to keep pming folks all the time and sending out e.mails half of which never get answered.

Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER

LadyJ said:


> :roll: Some mothers do have them Mike your expand bit dont work for me :lol:
> 
> Hi Gerald
> 
> Please don't think I was having a go at you personally my post was just a general comment just trying to make things eaiser for the rally team so that we dont have to keep pming folks all the time and sending out e.mails half of which never get answered.
> 
> Jacquie


hello Jackie

Jackie some folk may not realise they have PMs waiting. There are folk on this forum who are not receiving emails. I for one have not received any emails into my email account from Mfacts since the end June early july & we were away in France and did not access the internet while away. Computer was also switched off. Strange. Something must have changed Mfacts end although Dave says everything his end is working. So my apologies again if you or anyone else has been awaiting a response from me which was not forthcoming.

Motorhomer


----------



## claypigeon

Hi it's great to have a rally close to home but i will only be able to stay 1 night as i am going to the same party as Spykal,we will be back on sunday to say au revoir  :hathat48: 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

Well isn't that nice of the guys going to a party and not inviting us all and you've pinched me witch Dave still we shall be having our own party at Binton hope yours is a good as ours. :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> still we shall be having our own party at Binton hope yours is a good as ours. :lol:


Yeah, 'cos Jacquie's organising live bands, free beer, a laser show, caterers coming in, and a HUGE fireworks display at the end of the night (in a direction that you won't be able to see from wherever you are). So there!

Gerald


----------



## claypigeon

just cancelled party staying 2 nights now

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Ooops  

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Steady on now Gerald fireworks are definately out as Pusser will be there :roll:
Live band could probally be arranged if you would all like to dig in your pockets to pay for it.
Food is bring your own unless any one would like to cater for 150 odd folks im not :lol: 
as to Laser show well i've got some glowy thingys and we could all get torches out to beam across the sky
Beer well maybe Nuke will treat us all to a small dinky poos :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Steady on now Gerald fireworks are definately out as Pusser will be there :roll:


Ah yes, of course, I'd forgotten that :lol:

Like the sound of Nuke supplying the beer, though :wink: We could get loads of barrels in an RV, switch the aircon up to max, and there we are 

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Talking of RV's I think we now have 4 comming on the rally list well 4 that I know have RV's that is :roll: Do you guys all require hardstanding if so you will have to park very close to each other I do hope you dont mind this, but its the only way we can get you all on the hard bits.Please let me know your feelings on this matter. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Pusser

Devastating news about the fireworks. I know some will say that Nov 5th is only a few days after so I can wait until then but I'm not allowed fireworks at home either. Seems that ever since my own creation of a rocket with 2 bangers attached to the stick shot around the garden at ankle height eventully exploding in a ball of flame at the kitchen door there has been a noticable reluctance for anyone to get fireworks here. I may have to join Hezbola as they are allowed rockets.


----------



## artona

Hi all

Just got back from The French Rally and had a great time. Met some friends we already knew and made some new ones.

If any one is not sure whether they should try out these rallies/meets I would say give it a go. The actual event is quite civilised and very enjoyable and if its not - you have got a motorhome, just turn the key and escape.

stew


----------



## artona

This looks like its going to be a great bun fight - 38 campers so far. 

Just scanned down the attendees and we worked out we have met 18 of them already this year on rallies/meets.

It makes time on the forum even better when you have actually got to meet other members and got to know them face to face so to speak.

stew


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

We are looking forward to attending the rally Stew, we have met 10 people as well so far, it will be great to meet some more, its good to know people who you see posting on this forum.

We have had a great time at each and every mhf rally we have been on, a different aspect to the first rally we went on with the Elddis owners club, I don't think we will be attending another Elddis event.

Look forward to meeting you all!!


----------



## vicdicdoc

I posted before engaging brain . . sorry about that


----------



## Pusser

vicdicdoc said:


> I posted before engaging brain . . sorry about that


Join the club. I do this full time.


----------



## artona

Hi Vic

I keep telling you teenagers to pace yourselves better on a Saturday Night :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Humber-Traveller said:


> a different aspect to the first rally we went on with the Elddis owners club, I don't think we will be attending another Elddis event.


I love the fact that MHF attracts different kinds of people, with different M/Hs. I was watching the amount of interest the RVs in the MHF pitch created at Shepton. Time and again, people kept stopping, looking at the front, the sides, the tyres, then giving a cursory glance in our direction before wandering off, animatedly talking about pushers, slideouts, and other stuff I don't understand.

The AutoTrail lot next door looked a very sad bunch, and as for the Hymer club - well, I'm just glad I'm with the mish-mash of people on here.

And calling them mish-mash might mean I'm not with them for much longer  

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

We have 43 members registered as going to this rally, so that leaves only 32 spaces left. 

So anyone that is thinking about coming get your name your name down soon, don’t leave it to the last minute you may be disappointed.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 95853

Sounds great fun - but sorry guys wont be able to make it (and it being a freebie as well!)

We are having a short break in Spain for the half term (we had to spend our Tesco vouchers, so P and O to Bilboa)


----------



## artona

43 vans so far. I was just thinking, the photograph below was taken at The France rally with just 9 vans, how big will the group pic be from 43 vans

stew


----------



## Pusser

artona said:


> 43 vans so far. I was just thinking, the photograph below was taken at The France rally with just 9 vans, how big will the group pic be from 43 vans
> 
> stew


ABout 5 times bigger 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

Pusser said:


> ABout 5 times bigger 8)


 :lol: :lol: Someone had to say it :roll:

It looks like it's going to be a great meet!

Gerald


----------



## artona

Thanks Pusser, I will be able to sleep tonight now. :lol: 

stew


----------



## Pusser

FIrst time I have won a quiz 8O


----------



## 97993

Can we please all park in a big circle this time, Been dying to do that since watching Custers last stand :lol: :hathat11: sorry about the Egyption coudn't find an Indian
Geo


----------



## Pusser

Geo said:


> Can we please all park in a big circle this time, Been dying to do that since watching Custers last stand :lol: :hathat11: sorry about the Egyption coudn't find an Indian
> Geo


I would have thought that Custer is evidence enough that the circle formation is flawed. :?


----------



## 88781

Forming a circle is contrary to rally regulations, there is a high risk of being _siouxed_

I'll get me coat....


----------



## parigby

And you can also catch Black Foot


philip


----------



## 97993

Too many cheifs and not enough Indians on this post :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Geo
One more now
:indian: 

Steve


----------



## 97993

Yes but only one egyption


----------



## Pusser

Teepee or not Teepee. That is the question.

She has a bow in her hair
An arrow through her nose
A bottom to park bikes
And her tits touch her toes.  Sorry. Had a poetry moment. 8O


----------



## artona

Hi Geo

Using very complex mathematical equations I have acurately worked out that if all 75 vans attend and giving all the required 20 foot gap the radius of your circle would be half a mile

stew


----------



## Pusser

artona said:


> Hi Geo
> 
> Using very complex mathematical equations I have acurately worked out that if all 75 vans attend and giving all the required 20 foot gap the radius of your circle would be half a mile
> 
> stew


 That's OK. If we all have internet access we can talk about the rally on here, do the quiz on here, do the bingo on here and then drive home. 8)


----------



## artona

For every mathematical problem there is a lateral answer, solves the problem of possible rain as well.

stew


----------



## 94055

If we made an inner and outer circle with awnings up it would not matter if it rained we could call on each other without getting wet. 
Mind you, you could still do the same with just an outer or just an inner circle :roll: :roll:



> Yes but only one egyption


Geo
We could make a circle with Motorhomes but I would not like to try and build a pyramid. :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## 88927

Personally I like the pyramid idea very much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But then we will have hard standing so will not be able to join in :wink: :wink: Ain't no cowboy gonna shove my RV outa the mud :roll: :lol: :lol: 


Keith


----------



## geraldandannie

This forum is full of very silly people :roll: 

Lord knows why, but we've organised our half term break around this meet. We've counted our pennies, and decided we can afford to come for the full two nights. I did wonder about coming for Friday night (for free) and then leaving, and coming back for Saturday night (for free). But I felt like a cheapskate.

Pyrammids? Concentric circles? Wagon trains? How about a rectangle, so we've got room in the middle for the athletics arena, football pitch, motorhome banger race track, 1/4 mile drag strip, and the main stage where the staggering line-up of bands will perform.

I'm looking forward to it 8O 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald

I am sure Nuke will arrange a special area for non silly people if you wish :lol: 

stew


----------



## IrishMike

Well,
I have added my name to the list and have booked a crossing to come to the UK on the 26th night.
It is also half term here so we could fit in the first motor home rally we are to attend.
I do have some questions especially about someplace to park up for a few hours when we arrive on the Friday morning in Dover but I am sure that I can find that in other posts.
I do have a question about sites near Bideford as we will visit that end of the country after the rally. So if you know of one that is open olease let me know.
Mike


----------



## 88927

Hey, just a thought but is there a hook up available for this weekend? Stewart made the point that it may be too cold for babies in vans without any hook ups so I thought I would ask....
If no hook ups then are we going to get moaned at for running our genny???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: as I am entering my second childhood and need to be kept warm :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie

I thought you were made of tougher stuff than that, Keith :roll: 

If you want to run your genny, I'm sure there's a field nearby - say, Bristol - where you can do that :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## artona

You will be ok Keith, Sharon will have a way of keeping you warm at night mate

stew


----------



## 94055

Keith, Run your genny mate, as you are on the car parkit will not effect the majority. :lol: :lol: We will be snug as a bug in a rug with our gas heating :wink: Mind you must make sure we have some gas with us :roll: , or else we will have to use the genny  

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

If we park the vans in a circle, we could have a big bonfire in the middle. keep us all warm, and no need for gas nor gennies :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ah!!!! Good idea Gerald. One slight problem though :roll: Keith is on the car park so he will not be able to join the circle   

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

But Keith's bringing his own portable power station, so he should be OK.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Careful Gerald

Keiths engineering skills are very famous, if suddenly you find generator fumes filling your van you will know you are connected.

stew


----------



## 94055

Gerald,



> If we park the vans in a circle, we could have a big bonfire in the middle. keep us all warm, and no need for gas nor gennies
> 
> Gerald


Does that mean we are going to have CENTRAL heating :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

No Electric at Binton Guys and Keith is on the gravel which is hard with the other RVs not on the car park, opposite all us fair weather campers so all the RVs can annoy themselves with their gennys :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 94055

LadyJ said:


> Keith is on the gravel which is hard
> Jacquie


Keith???????.......Too much vino mate????????  :lol: :lol: Oh!!!....Do they have soft gravel? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927

Thanks for the replies guys...
My question was primarily put due to artona's concern about heating for Jessica and the need for power at the Bubblecar meet on the previous weekend... This is why I asked :lol: :lol: 
You are right Gerald, I am made of tougher stuff mate, but I do try to think of others hence my post about power. I guess if Stewart gets stuck for power he can run a trailing lead from one of our sockets and I will run the genny to charge him up :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I am sure that we will be to busy enjoying ourselves to get annoyed about anything, much less a little genny chugging away during the day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie

kands said:


> I am sure that we will be to busy enjoying ourselves to get annoyed about anything, much less a little genny chugging away during the day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


And I suspect we'll be enjoying ourselves too during the day. And at night, we have some special liquid (which must be taken internally, and in great quantity) which makes all generator sounds fade awaaaaaaaayyyyy :wink:

Looking forward to meeting up with you again, Keith 

Gerald


----------



## 88927

Me too Gerald.....
Ooohh another weekend away, can't wait......

Loving it as they say :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith

Tell me, is there sufficient supply of this much needed "special liquid"? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

kands said:


> Tell me, is there sufficient supply of this much needed "special liquid"? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Depends on what you mean by "sufficient supply"? Yes, *WE* will have a sufficient supply. I daresay a small glass could be made available to the select few :wink:

Must remember to bring the home-made Croation schnapps for you to try 8O

Gerald


----------



## artona

Thanks Keith for the thought. It must be possible to cut down the noise of gennies. Do you remember the dot matrix printers of yester-decade and the perspex kennels we used to put them in

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Do you remember the dot matrix printers of yester-decade and the perspex kennels we used to put them in


Blimey, Stew. I'd (almost) forgotten them :evil:

The difference is that the printers can be totally enclosed, whereas the gennies need to have their exhaust ... well, exhausting somewhere.

I'm sure it won't be a problem. We're all friends on here. Aren't we? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi gerald

_We're all friends on here. Aren't we?_

Of course

stew


----------



## klubnomad

just booked our place on the rally. We are thinking of going to the site on friday if Edwina can get the day off. Looking forward to meeting old faces as well as new.

Dave

656


----------



## LadyJ

Look forward to seeing you both again Dave & Edwina.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

As we now have 53 on the list for Binton could all the RV people let me know who they are please as far as I am aware
Pepe
Kands
WebAgents

are the only RV's on the list if any more of you are RVs please let me know thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## 88927

LadyJ said:


> Look forward to seeing you both again Dave & Edwina.
> 
> Jacquie


How come we don't get this sort of treatment then Jacquie??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sounds like the RV contingent will have loads of room then guys, genny's at dawn it is :lol: :lol: :lol: (What time is dawn??? or more to the point, Who is Dawn??? :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie

kands said:


> Who is Dawn??? :lol: :lol:


And who's thie Jenny that people keep mentioning??

See you there, Dave and Edwina. And *especially* looking forward to seeing Keith (who gets uppity if you don't mention him :roll: )

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Keith you know we are always pleased to see you and Sharon, after all there are not many smokers in our midst and we may need a smoking room :wink: :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad

kands said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing you both again Dave & Edwina.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> How come we don't get this sort of treatment then Jacquie??? Keith
Click to expand...

coz we are speshall which is why mum sent us to a speshall skool


----------



## 88927

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993

It was most certainly an APROVED School, I dont know about special looooking at the spelin :lol: 
Geo


----------



## LadyJ

Just had a thought I know Steve is having a Bring and Buy sale at Mansfield soon, if there is anything left over why not bring it to Binton we could have a Motorhome Boot Sale all weekend, just bring whatever you have to sell and place it on a table outside your motorhome, does not have to be motorhome related items.

Jacquie


----------



## artona

I have to be honest with you Jacquie I am not sure if this is a good idea. 

A specific meet for bring and buy is one thing but 70 odd vans all with tables with loads of junk, I mean valuble artifacts on might appear to the locals to be something other than a rally of motorhome friends.   

stew


----------



## 88927

And I thought I had been trained to "torpedo" targets......

I hope this does not start another heavy discussion, but I can understand if Steve gets ticked off now...... What incentive do people have to turn up to the B&B with only a small number of members attending, maybe Steve should have his meet "subsidised" to attract more attendance?

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

As I said it was just a thought Keith just forget I said it if it is going to upset you all. We will not have a motorhome boot at Binton folks but if you would like to display a notice in your windows what you have for sale please do so. :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 88927

Can I bring some red light fittings then????
How can we forget what was said when you then post " but if you would like to display in your windows what you have for sale please do so."???

I had hoped for a different resopnse and I hope Steve doesn't get too upset about this after all his hard work setting up his meet......

Keith


----------



## klubnomad

We both smoke so that's 2 more to add to the Smoking room

Dave & Edwina

656


----------



## 94055

Jaquie,
I have re-written this reply to what I hope was an innoccent thought. What is the point of me or anyone trying to get Meets/Rallies for MHF on Members Agenda's? 
I tried to get something different, to attract more Members to attend. 
I feel for my first meet I had gained a lot of interest? I now feel this has been a total waste of time, WHY I hear you ask? Well I have members attending the week-end or even for the day, one of the reasons is B&B (Bring & Buy). What is the point now!!!! Why bring the CREAM of items for sale to a meet of say 20+ Members, when I can save Items for 70+ members? 
I have now decided York Rally may be the last Rally we will attend as we feel meets are for a more open minded member. 
WHAT should we do type of meet, a more open do what you want affair? We do not have name badges 
Oh this and that is about to start, Blah, Blah 
We just have 
We are here if you want to join in then, Hey welcome, if not then ,Hey that is your choice. 
We feel like not attending the Binton Rally as it may be the downfall of the B&B meet. 
Why are Rallies and Meets having to compete against each other? 
WHY can they not have a specific agenda exclusive to them?
I am wondering what I have to do to do help MHF? Everything I do to help, seems to be undermined for whatever reason. 
Yes I am mischevious to some degree, but hey I also reply with help and try to make newcomers welcome. I also try to start some posts to help the improvement of MHF.
Sorry everyone but what is the point? I have tried to arrange a meet with an exclusive idea and ?????????? Ruined.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Some good points, Steve. I suspect the "bring what's left over to Binton ..." invitation might well be withdrawn. Maybe the B&B's could be restricted to 2 per year - 1 oop north and 1 darn sarf. What about we say no boot sale at Binton?

Just an idea. Please don't get upset, Steve. MHF needs people like you :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

> but if you would like to display in your windows what you have for sale please do so


i 'think' Jacquie meant like a sign telling everyone what you will be taking to the B&B Meet


----------



## 94055

Nuke,
I am confused if that is what Jaquie meant then??????
The Binton Rally is after the B&B meet?????
Is it what you are bringing to the 2007 B&B meet?
I did not want you to have to get involved with the posts on here. 
A simple cancel post by Jaquie would have resolved it.
I now feel since you have commented, what would you suggest I do next?

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

NO CAR BOOT AT BINTON HAPPY NOW

Nobody was trying to tread on your toes Steve 

Keith if you want to bring red light fittings please do so



Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

Hi Steve

Don't worry about it, I'm a big car booter - and if my experience is anything to go by all the good stuff will be snapped up at the B&B meet anyway. I'm sure Jacquie doesn't mean to undermine your meet, if anything it's being publicised here isn't it :wink:


----------



## 88927

Thanks for the shouted sarcasm Jacquie, I was only making a joke about the lights.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I hope Steve will be able to get on with his meet now....

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> NO CAR BOOT AT BINTON HAPPY NOW


I'm sure Steve's not happy - just relieved that 'his' meet won't be adversely affected by subsequent meets. I understand why you offered the 'left overs' option at Binton, Jacquie, and it was a good idea, but *with hindsight*, it _could_ have affected the success of the B&B meet.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

stevercar said:


> Jaquie,
> I have re-written this reply to what I hope was an innoccent thought.
> Steve


As I said what was an inoccent thought.
Since then I have had numerous replies.
I thank you all for your input and suggestions, I am sorry to have to say what was an inoccent thought/Idea has now escollated to this.
I have no intention to undermine the work that the rally team do, but Hey what is the answer?
Thank you Keith, Ken, Gerald, Stew, and Jaquie for your input. I now feel as Nuke has got involved I have no other option than to let him make a decision.
Why as a dedicated member, can I not do something in the best interest of MHF, without having to get involved in an original Meet Idea now being Hi-Jacked by a Rally.
As I said Nuke I hoped you would not have to get involved, but sorry you have now!

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Steve - I think the matter's resolved. "No car boot at Binton." 'Your' meet is as it always was. Well done for organising it and getting up the enthusiasm from the MHF members. It's just a shame that we can't attend - although I feel we would be more on the "BUY" side than the "BRING" side.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald, thank you for a diplomatic answer. (No pun intended) I am sorry to say the only reply left is Nukes. Either he scraps all of the non compliant replies or he gives a decision?


----------



## geraldandannie

Steve - I don't think Nuke needs to make a decision. Jacquie has made the decision, as Rally Co-Ordinator.

Now, as Harry Enfield used to say (in his tracksuit): "Calm down, calm down." :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Sorry Gerald/Jaquie
It deemed to go higher, or am I a total idiot?

Steve

Gerald, thank you for your input but sadly it has gone further than we mere morsels


----------



## nukeadmin

lol Steve, i dont understand i simply jumped on late last night and made a snap comment, lol there is no big everyone against Steve thing going on here, i hadn't even noticed that the Binton rally was after your meet, so i can assure you there is no foul play here.

Jacquie has already said no car boot affair and so thats it mate.


----------



## LadyJ

There will be nothing organised at Binton except for Pussers Quiz which will be held on Saturday evening in the club house. Thoes of you that would like to dress up in Halloween Gear please do so on Saturday evening (may be a small prize for the best outfit). I shall be running round the field in me witches hat on the Friday just so you all know who I am :lol: 

Are any of you bringing children if so could you please let me know how many you will have with you. Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## Pusser

LadyJ said:


> There will be nothing organised at Binton except for Pussers Quiz which will be held on Saturday evening in the club house. Thoes of you that would like to dress up in Halloween Gear please do so on Saturday evening (may be a small prize for the best outfit). I shall be running round the field in me witches hat on the Friday just so you all know who I am :lol:
> 
> Are any of you bringing children if so could you please let me know how many you will have with you. Thanks.
> 
> Jacquie


If there's any sweeties going, could you slide me in the childrens list. :roll:


----------



## 88927

Thanks for clearing up this misunderstanding, it is nice that we are once again back on course :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I get dressed up all the time :wink: :wink: so I shall be looking forward to seeing some of the cossies :lol: 

We will have Ben, who is 13 3/4 with us.

Thanks again

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Puss dear you are sweet enough :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Pusser

kands said:


> Thanks for clearing up this misunderstanding, it is nice that we are once again back on course :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I get dressed up all the time :wink: :wink: so I shall be looking forward to seeing some of the cossies :lol:
> 
> We will have Ben, who is 13 3/4 with us.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Keith


Why are you leaving the other quarter of Ben at home. 8O


----------



## 88927

He is guarding the Empire mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But thanks for asking :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Pusser

kands said:


> He is guarding the Empire mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> But thanks for asking :lol:
> 
> Keith


All I need to guard mine is a bit of string with a knot.


----------



## 88927

Good job that you are an ex sailor then mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Pusser

kands said:


> Good job that you are an ex sailor then mate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


 It does come in handy. I can still do a great Granny. (Just wondering if I should rephrase that)


----------



## 88927

Hi all
In an earlier post on this thread I got very angry about a suggestion because I believed that it was being made for "political" reasons. I have been assured that this was not the case and as such I want to publicly appologise for my outburst. I was wrong to say the things I did and wish to make everyone aware that we are all human and can make mistakes especially when we strongly believe that what we are saying is correct.
It has been mentioned to me that my outburst has made some members uneasy about attending this rally and it is to them that I would like to say sorry. It was never my intention to make anyone feel uncomfortable, in fact Sharon and I usually go out of our way to make people feel very comfortable, so it is with regret that I find I may have upset people.
I will still be attending this rally and look forward to meeting loads of you there, and I promise to be on my best behaviour.

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

I would also like to appologise to Steve for suggesting that we had a car boot at Binton it was not my intention to undermine his meet or pinch his idea at all.

Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

and i would like to apologise for creating a website where too many people have joined and caused all this furore in the first place :lol: 

Hope everyone who makes it to the rally has a good time, i dont think Keith, Sharon, Jacquie or Jenny will have any time spare with the numbers of people attending


----------



## Pusser

Looks like we have enough material to have a bespoke "Sorry" section. Totally devoted to apologies, forgiveness and pardons as appropriate. 8) Of course we will need a new Sorry Mod.


----------



## JustRadio

Well I've scanned through all 20 pages I think, without exactly reading each post, but I've given up trying to find out (A) where it is, and (B) if it's fully subscribed.

Might be a good idea to have a post where only the organiser can post for the clarification of idiots (me).

edit. Oh, OK, I've looked above the line. Why is it one has to be clever?


----------



## gaspode

Hi neverrememberit

All the rallies & meets are listed in the rally/meet section at the bottom of the main page, just click on the one you want to look at and you can find out if they're full and subscribe from there.
There are still places at Binton so why not put your name down now?


----------



## JustRadio

Two people have pointed out to me in the last days that I have problems making comitments, and thinking about this it's quite true, I hate even to promise to be somewhere tomorrow. Advance decsions like this one are serious considerations in my world...


----------



## artona

Hi

Only trying to help John, with a user name like yours my friend I see no point in making any future commitments.

However this rally will be the one to be seen on - so commit and then leave copius notes everywhere reminding yourself. 

You are not scared of commitment, you are simply scared of forgetting it.

stew


----------



## LadyJ

Hi John see you managed to find your way into the rally well done, look forward to seeing you there. Hows the dog now all recovered from that nasty fall at Malvern I hope.


Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

well done John, see you there


stew


----------



## parigby

It's the Old Codger again. 

It would appear that my efforts to prove that rallies are the most horrendous things put on Gods earth, are going to be somewhat scuppered. For those of you not up to date on my personal crusade, l am going to the Photographic rally, just to prove that l am right. 

Others on this forum have banded together and are clearly determined to prove l am wrong. This they may be able to do at a small rally, but at a large rally, they have no chance. You can't control all of the people all of the time. 

I'll show you. The Old Codger has registered for THE NATIONAL. 

regards ...... philip


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Philip we will look forward to meeting you. As to the people being controlled I am afraid that is out of my hands, but I can say all have been very civilised so far.

Jacquie


----------



## JustRadio

LadyJ said:


> Hi John see you managed to find your way into the rally well done, look forward to seeing you there. Hows the dog now all recovered from that nasty fall at Malvern I hope.
> 
> Jacquie


Thanks Jacquie, yes she did. Some care from Peter Creber (great vet in Malvern) and she was back on her feet within the week. She seems to be showing signs of being very old now though, we wander rather than walk, but the dogs came with my friend, as well as her spaniel, on a trip round Scotland in the last two weeks.

I had Peter Hambleton in Preston convert my "garage" into a dog kennel with a portcullis that drops down so they can see and be seen but be out of the way sometimes. Useful when cooking or when the doors open.

It'll be just them and me at the rally though unless I've pulled a local squeeze by then.


----------



## fdhadi

We have 2 girls aged 3 & 6 who are really looking forward to the rally. They have been out shopping this weekend for their fancy dress outfits. I think they enjoy halloween as much as christmas, their so excited. 

Trick or treat campers :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Frank that evens it up a bit the boys were out numbering the girls in the childrens section so far we have 5 boys and 6 girls but it could be 6 of each if Solentviews comes :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

58 attendees now anymore coming ? 

Could thoes of you that I haven't met before please pm me with your christain names please, and before anybody asks no i'm not doing name tags, but if you would all like to lable yourselves with your user name and christian names it might be helpful so we all know whos who :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## SidT

Hi All. We are back from our trip round Belgium and Germany and we dont leave for NZ until the 7th November so all being well we should be there. I have put my name on the list and look forward to meeting old friends and and those we haven't had the pleasure of meeting yet.
Cheers Sid (&Shirley)


----------



## LadyJ

Jolly good Sid look forward to seeing you both again.

Jacquie


----------



## JustRadio

LadyJ said:


> Thanks Frank that evens it up a bit the boys were out numbering the girls in the childrens section so far we have 5 boys and 6 girls but it could be 6 of each if Solentviews comes :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


How about aranging the same in the singles division?? Or am I the only one!


----------



## LadyJ

No John I don't think you are the only one, there are 2 others that will be on there own I beleive :lol: and no i'm not playing cupid :roll: my role is the Witch :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## kijana

Is the Binton site suitable for RV's? (sorry if this has already been asked & answered, but tried scrolling through 21 pages & couldn't find it).

If so, we'd love to come as a debut for our new beasty (31'). Assuming it's passed its DVLA ordeal.

Any other RVers coming? 

Bruce & Marion


----------



## sersol

Hi due to change of plans w'ere now able to attend,have added name to list.
Thanks

Gary & Angela


----------



## LadyJ

Hi kijana,

Bruce & Marion we have 3 RV's at the moment that will be attending Binton they have the gravel hard standing, we may be able to squeeze another one on but cannot promise, but you are very welcome to park on the grass where the rest of us will be.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Sersol,

Glad you can make it look forward to seeing you both again



Jacquie


----------



## kijana

Hi Jacquie

Thanks for that. We have soooooooo much to learn, we very much want to come, so have booked ourselves in (I think? I have a provisional confirmation, how do I make it definate?)

Bit of a worry parking on grass in late October in an 8 tonne RV, but I spose if we get stuck someone may have a 4x4 for a tug  

Hope to see you all there.

Bruce & Marion


----------



## gaspode

Hi Bruce & Marion

Don't worry about getting stuck, LadyJ will be bringing her 4WD V8 TDCi supercharged broomstick to tow everyone out. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Bruce & Marion,

The site have a small tractor and a 4x4 so it shouldn't be a problem and maybe one of the more experienced RV's might give up their pitch on the hard standing for you. To confirm you are comming click on the e.mail that should have been sent to your e.mail address. Look forward to meeting you all at Binton.

Are you bringing any children?

Jacquie


----------



## kijana

Jacquie

Thanks - have clicked our confirmation!

Wouldn't dream of displacing our elders & betters from the hardstanding. As long as there's some way of pulling us out if we need it, the grass will be fine - thanks.

Our kids are a bit too old to come out & play with their ancient parents (and one of them lives in Australia). So we'll just have to bring the dog instead, if that's ok. She's a big furry baby anyway. . .

Looking forward to our first rally and first outing in the RV!

Cheers

Bruce & Marion


----------



## LadyJ

Dogs allowed on the rally field on leads please . Not in the club house please though as there would be just too many. Thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## parigby

LadyJ, 

Sixty four vans ..... you are going to have your work cut out. 

Prior to posting this message l noticed that my points had reached 747. Does this mean that the Boeing will be presented to me at Binton ? 

philip


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Philip,

Yes will definately have my work cut out just hope they don't all turn up at the same time :roll: could be a nightmare but I will have some help I hope 8O 

As to 747 nope I somehow don't think this will be comming your way :lol: 


Maybe it would be a good idea if you could all give me some idea as to your ETA at Binton

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

parigby said:


> Prior to posting this message l noticed that my points had reached 747. Does this mean that the Boeing will be presented to me at Binton ?


That was prior to the posting, Philip. Since that posting, you've exceeded your Jumbo quotient now. Sorry 

Gerald


----------



## parigby

Drat, drat, drat.

philip


----------



## Leapy

Hi all -just a bit concerned to get E-mail saying I was only provisionally booked when I thought I had already confirmed
Have confirmed again

Does it matter what time we arrive?



Leapy
Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## geraldandannie

Leapy said:


> Hi all -just a bit concerned to get E-mail saying I was only provisionally booked when I thought I had already confirmed
> Have confirmed again


It's the new 2-stage booking system, Leapy. The idea is more suited to show rallies, where you register your interest here, and it sends an automated email to you. When you get your show tickets etc, you confirm by clicking on the link in the email. Here, where there's no 3rd party ticketting going on, just confirm from the email straight away.

Gerald


----------



## IrishMike

Speaking of Arrival times I will arrive in Dover at about 1 am on the 27th.
I plan to park on Marine parade for a few hours kip (funny word that as Kip means chicken in Dutch) and then head up.
I guess the Journey should take about 4 hours driving so If we leave at early to mid morning then we shoudl arrive mid afternoon.

Does anyone know if the parking times on Marine parade are restricted in otherwords do we have to leave by a certain time in the morning?

Mike


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Leapy Pete yes you are confirmed ok  you can arrive any time from 10am on Friday 27th October look forward to seeing you both again


Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Friday is the 27th Jacquie, just thought I would point that out to save confusion.

Too much birthday cake maybe... :lol: happy birthday by the way Jacquie  

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ

oops  I have amended it Rob case of doing to many things at once :lol: Thanks for greetings


Jacquie


----------



## LC1962

Hi Jaquie........Happy Birthday! (21 again? :lol: )

What's the deal on "day" visitors?
Stratford as you know is only down the road from us - we might pop by and say "hello" at some stage over the weekend if you aren't all out at Wellesbourne market or car-booting at Long Marston :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Linda Thanks for greeting yes 21 again :lol: I should think they will be somebody about on the Saturday or Sunday do pop along and see us all no charge for day visitors :lol: as long as your not in anything huge :lol: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LC1962

LadyJ said:


> Hi Linda Thanks for greeting yes 21 again :lol: I should think they will be somebody about on the Saturday or Sunday do pop along and see us all no charge for day visitors :lol: as long as your not in anything huge :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


 :lol: :lol: Don't worry Jaquie....I promise to bring something "sensible" :wink:

Have fun celebrating!
Linda


----------



## kijana

Hope to see you there, Linda. . . assuming ours all goes as planned!

Bruce & Marion


----------



## 88781

IrishMike said:


> Speaking of Arrival times I will arrive in Dover at about 1 am on the 27th.
> I plan to park on Marine parade for a few hours kip (funny word that as Kip means chicken in Dutch) and then head up.
> I guess the Journey should take about 4 hours driving so If we leave at early to mid morning then we shoudl arrive mid afternoon.
> 
> Does anyone know if the parking times on Marine parade are restricted in otherwords do we have to leave by a certain time in the morning?
> 
> Mike


Leave before 0800 and arrive after 1730 on marine parade to avoid the pay charges Mike

See you there M&D


----------



## LadyJ

Update on Binton

We now have Damondunc, Duncan & Chris coming to Binton. Duncan will be on hand if anybody wants anything doing in the mechanical line, he will of course want paying for any work done. If you would like to pm him to book some work please do before the rally so that he knows just what to bring with him and he can tell you what his rates are. 
Chris will have an assortment of doggie things on sale through out the weekend as well.

Jacquie

O gaud another RV to accomodate :roll: :lol:


----------



## 88927

Glad to see that you booked in Duncan, looking forward to seeing you and Chris again matey....
Just to mention that Duncan repaired my RV whilst on site at snelly's first aid meet and he did a fantastic job in a short period of time and his charges are most reasonable. Thanks Duncan :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

